
The Real Meaning of Trump’s Withdrawal from Syria - nanomonkey
https://crimethinc.com/2018/12/28/the-threat-to-rojava-an-anarchist-in-syria-speaks-on-the-real-meaning-of-trumps-withdrawal
======
nanomonkey
I was excited to see all of the new forms of communes showing up in Rojava
(see [https://itsgoingdown.org/the-communes-of-rojava-a-model-
in-s...](https://itsgoingdown.org/the-communes-of-rojava-a-model-in-societal-
self-direction/)). Now it appears that the big governments aren't too happy to
see them flourish.

